# 2017 Chevy Trax Shows its New Face



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

At first glance I thought it was a Ford Escape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Me too. Also, why haven't they put the new 1.4T in? See this is why gm makes me angry sometimes.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

A cruze engine and 18" wheels? I wonder what the tires will cost to replace?

Back in the good ole days you had either 14" or 15" rims then 13s came out with the invention of compact economy cars. Personally I hate those gaudy looking huge rims these days.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> Me too. Also, why haven't they put the new 1.4T in? See this is why gm makes me angry sometimes.


I read that GM decided to offer both of their 1.4L engines, the LUV and the all new LE2 in their Buick Encore. The LUV 1.4L will be the base model engine, while the redesigned LE2 with more power/torque will be offered on the Encore Sport Touring model. My guess is they're going to give the Trax the new LE2 for the 2017 model year or as soon as they run out of the old 1.4L LUV engine.

http://blog.caranddriver.com/2016-buick-encore-sport-touring-the-tinys-crossovers-hi-po-encore/


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

chevrasaki said:


> I read that GM decided to offer both of their 1.4L engines, the LUV and the all new LE2 in their Buick Encore. The LUV 1.4L will be the base model engine, while the redesigned LE2 with more power/torque will be offered on the Encore Sport Touring model. My guess is they're going to give the Trax the new LE2 for the 2017 model year or as soon as they run out of the old 1.4L LUV engine.
> 
> 2016 Buick Encore Sport Touring: The Tiny's Crossover's Hi-Po Encore – News – Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog


I will take a spare engine for my cruze lol


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Never would have wanted to pay the higher price for the encore but thought the Trax was ugly. This is a huge improvement over the previous looks! Hopefully someone at GM will put the new DI 1.4T into this sooner rather than later, I would not buy with the old engine(its under powered as is the cruze with the same weight).


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Tater Salad on wheel​s ...


----------



## yaygull (Mar 7, 2016)

We saw a Trax yesterday for the first time in the wild, and my wife actually really liked it. She thinks it's cute, and even though she wants a tiny car like a Spark or Sonic, she said she'd be willing to drive a Trax now. Or at least she said that before she read some of the reviews, which said it's slow, not very roomy and has a cheap interior. Hope the 2017 is better! I personally don't like either the old style or the new design. Neither really "does it" for me, but I do gravitate more toward sports cars and big, comfy cars.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

yaygull said:


> We saw a Trax yesterday for the first time in the wild, and my wife actually really liked it. She thinks it's cute, and even though she wants a tiny car like a Spark or Sonic, she said she'd be willing to drive a Trax now. Or at least she said that before she read some of the reviews, which said it's slow, not very roomy and has a cheap interior. Hope the 2017 is better!


The trax is the same weight as the cruze and uses the same engine/transmission, so it should be very comparable to the cruze acceleration. I see the Buick Encore(trax sibling) its optional to get the all new 1.4T with direct injection the same engine as the all new 2016+ cruze will use. Hopefully 2017 will see this engine also in the Trax, I would not buy one without the added power and MPG improvements that engine adds.


----------



## yaygull (Mar 7, 2016)

spacedout said:


> The trax is the same weight as the cruze and uses the same engine/transmission, so it should be very comparable to the cruze acceleration. I see the Buick Encore(trax sibling) its optional to get the all new 1.4T with direct injection the same engine as the all new 2016+ cruze will use. Hopefully 2017 will see this engine also in the Trax, I would not buy one without the added power and MPG improvements that engine adds.


Very interesting! I didn't know it was the same size/weight as the Cruze. I think the Cruze has just dandy acceleration for what it is. Makes me wonder if the reviewers my wife mentioned had some unrealistic expectations based on past experience with SUVs.


----------

